# Turbo Oil Line



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

ok i'm turboing my KA24E but i need to know something about the oil cooling on the turbo. where are you guys running your oil lines from? and can anyone recommend how i do mine?

Thanks,
Don


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

sunnydet90 said:


> ok i'm turboing my KA24E but i need to know something about the oil cooling on the turbo. where are you guys running your oil lines from? and can anyone recommend how i do mine?
> 
> Thanks,
> Don


They are usually teed off of the oil presure sending unit. This is the best spot as it is after the oil filter and is usually easy to do. You have to buy the proper fitting to do this.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

wes said:


> They are usually teed off of the oil presure sending unit. This is the best spot as it is after the oil filter and is usually easy to do. You have to buy the proper fitting to do this.


 ok on the KA24E i'm assuming that the sending unit is the little plug with the single wire running off of it thats on the side of where you put the oil filter?and when you say "teed" are you referring to put a "T" connector after the sensor that will run the oil to the turbo and then just run a return to the oil pan?

Thanks,
Don


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

sunnydet90 said:


> ok on the KA24E i'm assuming that the sending unit is the little plug with the single wire running off of it thats on the side of where you put the oil filter?and when you say "teed" are you referring to put a "T" connector after the sensor that will run the oil to the turbo and then just run a return to the oil pan?
> 
> Thanks,
> Don


Exactly, on all counts!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

just a basic oil line guide in pdf  

iirc, the fitting on the back of the block of a KA24E is a 1/8 BSPT. if you can get ahold of a 1/8 BSPT to 1/8 NPT adapter, your set.

like this one










available here


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

javierb14 said:


> just a basic oil line guide in pdf
> 
> iirc, the fitting on the back of the block of a KA24E is a 1/8 BSPT. if you can get ahold of a 1/8 BSPT to 1/8 NPT adapter, your set.
> 
> ...


 thanks much guys i appreciate it greatly right now i'm waiting on my motor to be shipped back from kentucky where it was getting rebuilt then the assembly will begin

Don


----------



## wintercar (Nov 20, 2004)

www.tunertoys.com

less than 1/2 the price!!!

I have used craigs on two of my latest turbo projects.

He ships fed ex as well...


----------

